# Piles coincés dans le Magic Trackpad



## firstimac (24 Mai 2013)

bonjour, je suisj'ai voulus me servir de mon trackpad, en rade, comme je ne m'en sers pas souvent je regarde les piles et là, completement colematées  les piles avaient coulées. apres des essais pour les avoir, mon trackpad mort, ce qui veux dure que apple fournissent des periphs avec des piles ordinaires , bonjour le serieux!!!!!:hein:


----------



## Sly54 (24 Mai 2013)

Bonsoir,



firstimac a dit:


> avec des piles ordinaires , bonjour le serieux!!!!!:hein:


Tu voulais quoi, des piles Apple ? :mouais:


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> Tu voulais quoi, des piles Apple ? :mouais:



J'ajouterais que lorsqu'on utilise rarement un appareil qui fonctionne sur piles, on ne laisse pas les piles dedans, qu'il s'agisse de piles "ordinaires" ou de piles "de marque", même les Duracell coulent, si on les laisse assez longtemps dans un appareil qui ne sert pas !


----------



## herszk (25 Mai 2013)

Bonjour.
Souvent, ce sont les contacts qui se sont oxydés, as-tu essayé de les nettoyer, en espérant que l'acide n'a pas pénétré dans l'intérieur du trackpad?
J'ai déjà réussi à récupérer certains matériels en retirant la rouille des ressorts de contact.


----------



## firstimac (28 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> J'ajouterais que lorsqu'on utilise rarement un appareil qui fonctionne sur piles, on ne laisse pas les piles dedans, qu'il s'agisse de piles "ordinaires" ou de piles "de marque", même les Duracell coulent, si on les laisse assez longtemps dans un appareil qui ne sert pas !



Bon, c'est vrai j'aurais dû enlever les piles, néanmoins, j'achète toujours des piles dite blindées
qui ne coulent pas , j'en ai déja fait l'expérience, d'ou mon étonnement. Pour le trackpad, non il était trop colmaté, c'est définivement mort:casse:


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

firstimac a dit:


> j'achète toujours des piles dite blindées
> qui ne coulent pas , j'en ai déja fait l'expérience, d'ou mon étonnement.



Les piles qui ne coulent pas n'existent pas, même les piles dites "blindées" peuvent couler, j'en ai d'ailleurs une en train de couler dans mon "sac à piles usagées" (celui où j'entasse les piles mortes en attendant d'aller les mettre dans la boite de piles à recycler du Carrouf à côté de chez moi).


----------



## drs (28 Mai 2013)

Un peu HS, mais pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi les piles coulent? C'est dû à quoi?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

drs a dit:


> Un peu HS, mais pouvez vous m'expliquer pourquoi les piles coulent? C'est dû à quoi?



Une réaction chimique de l'électrolyte qui provoque une dilatation qui finit toujours par venir à bout de l'enveloppe de la pile, fut-elle blindée, suivie, of course, de fuite de la dite électrolyte, un peu comme une cocotte minute qui n'aurait pas de soupape de sécurité finirait par exploser sous la pression de la vapeur, puis la laisserait échapper (mais en moins violent) !


----------



## Sly54 (28 Mai 2013)

Puisque la cocotte minute a une soupape, il suffirait donc de mettre une (ou deux) cocotte minute dans le trackpad pour éviter toute fuite.


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> Puisque la cocotte minute a une soupape, il suffirait donc de mettre une (ou deux) cocotte minute dans le trackpad pour éviter toute fuite.




Pas forcément, regarde le Vatican, il y en a plein, des sous-papes (les cardinaux), et c'est pas ça qui empêche les fuites !


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2013)

firstimac a dit:


> Bon, c'est vrai j'aurais dû enlever les piles, néanmoins, j'achète toujours des piles dite blindées
> qui ne coulent pas , j'en ai déja fait l'expérience, d'ou mon étonnement. Pour le trackpad, non il était trop colmaté, c'est définivement mort:casse:



En dévissant tout doucement
J'ai un clavier comme ça, j'ai réussi à l'ouvrir après coup. Par contre je n'ai toujours pas remis de piles donc je ne sais pas si il fonctionne encore 

Tu peux humidifier délicatement le bord du pas de vis. Tu prends un objet qui est presque aussi large que la fente de la vis et tu tournes doucement. C'est super deg' mais ça a fonctionné pour moi


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2013)

Sauf que là, si j'ai bien compris, c'est pas le "bouchon", qui pose problème, ce sont les piles elles même !


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2013)

Ah ben dans ce cas (ça m'est arrivé aussi pour la pile du fond), taper de manière régulière sur une surface rigide (mais pas trop dure). Bien à la verticale pour ne pas abimer le métal. Tu peux aussi secouer un peu (bien dans l'axe des piles) car avec le mouvement, la/les pile(s) qui restent dégage un peu le truc


----------



## drs (29 Mai 2013)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Une réaction chimique de l'électrolyte qui provoque une dilatation qui finit toujours par venir à bout de l'enveloppe de la pile, fut-elle blindée, suivie, of course, de fuite de la dite électrolyte, un peu comme une cocotte minute qui n'aurait pas de soupape de sécurité finirait par exploser sous la pression de la vapeur, puis la laisserait échapper (mais en moins violent) !



merci pour l'explication


----------



## firstimac (30 Mai 2013)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> Ah ben dans ce cas (ça m'est arrivé aussi pour la pile du fond), taper de manière régulière sur une surface rigide (mais pas trop dure). Bien à la verticale pour ne pas abimer le métal. Tu peux aussi secouer un peu (bien dans l'axe des piles) car avec le mouvement, la/les pile(s) qui restent dégage un peu le truc



merci de vos réponses, j'ai fais une co----rie, et j'assume, je peux vous dire qu'il est completement collematé, j'ai tout essayer, je suis bon pour en racheter un


----------



## Sly54 (30 Mai 2013)

firstimac a dit:


> j'ai fais une co----rie, et j'assume, [cut] je suis bon pour en racheter un


C'est pas la cata non plus, vu le prix (disons qu'il faut relativiser, certains reversent leur verre de bière (ou autre) sur leur portable et eux aussi sont bons pour en racheter un :rateau


----------



## firstimac (31 Mai 2013)

Sly54 a dit:


> C'est pas la cata non plus, vu le prix (disons qu'il faut relativiser, certains reversent leur verre de bière (ou autre) sur leur portable et eux aussi sont bons pour en racheter un :rateau



C'est sur, sly, tu as raison je n'en mourais pas, merci


----------

